# Bait went cold (red oak) - change spots or wait?



## Wishin' I was Fishin' (Sep 14, 2009)

First time bear hunting - red oak tag - had only set one bait just off private land that had produced many good pic's and at least 4 different bears since 8-17.....first night - bear came in 30 min after we left (my 9 year old son and I) ...my HUGE mistake, I leave a nice digital camera and some snacks in the stand so we decide to go back (2ND HUGE MISTAKE) and bump the two nicest bears off the bait (trail cam showed the evidence)...really dumb move...was worried about getting in trouble with wife w/letting camera get wrecked by rain/bears...instead of chalking it up for a loss considering how much time/money I spent in this hunt.

My question is this..the bears did not come back (not a single bear) opening night or the second night after my son and I sat again. Bait was not hit after we left second night either...should I be setting a new bait somewhere totally different for the archery only season?....I am trying to take mine with a bow anyway. I have a spot in mind that I can access by canoe but it is a huge job to bait regularly. I'm being told to wait and see what happens with the original bait due to the other bears on camera. 

I am using donuts/sweets w/molassess&liquid smoke sprayed around the site.

Any advice from more seasoned bear hunters?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I will tell ya this for what it is worth.. 

We have 3 baits out everyone was getting hit Bait one was getting hit by 2 different bears durning the day Bait two had atleast 3 different bears some during the day some at night. Bait 3 had atleast 2 different bears coming in durning the day. 

Last week Bait 3 went cold for 4 or 5 days Bait 2 went cold for a couple days also Bait one went cold for 3 days. We were ready to give up but now all of the baits are getting hit again. Some of the bears are different bears. 

I would see about maybe having a back up but giving the bait you have out now some time. I doubt you bumping the bear off hurt the bait any truthfully More then likly that bear knew you were coming before you bumped him off and more then likely every time you have baitted that bear has been close to the bait site anyways.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

If the bear have been hitting it they will again. They know its there and others that are traveling will smell it as well. If it was me I would stick with it. It's already established and proven just be patient. Good luck.


----------



## Wishin' I was Fishin' (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies....this newbie needed some reassurance....I will wait 'till tomorrow to see if we had any hits or not....I have some time before work tomorrow to explore my other options to set up a back up plan just in case they completely abandon it. One other thought was that the hound season opened on day 2 and although I don't have any hounds on camera..(just a portly gray faced yellow lab sometimes), one or some of those bears were killed. Like someone said on here on a different thread.."dead bears don't eat." I'll try to convince myself that it's was just the added pressure from us, the small game and early anterless hunters that got them all hinked up.

We'll post how things pan out.

thanks again for any and all advice.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Been there and done that so I feel for ya.The woods get real busy right about now. I just found that running around trying to set up and start something somewhere else was usually futile. Then I would go back and check where I started and find new activity,makes for a frustrating situation. There are no guarantees anywhere. I'm in the woods in the Red Oak area a lot and saw more bear sign then I have in some time. The decent White Oak crop is dropping now as well so the bear have a new abundance of food that can help scatter them along with the dogs and small game hunters. lol I wish you luck.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. However mine has gone cold since the night of the 13th. I just have the feeling I'm trying to bait a dead bear. I'll be back on Wednesday night and will make the decision to start a new bait then. Not looking forward to it since you cant get within a half mile of the other swamp with a vehicle.

I'd think your in a little better situation Fishin'. Hard to believe all four bears are dead already. Good luck.


----------



## Wishin' I was Fishin' (Sep 14, 2009)

Well day three with the cold bait.:sad:...property owner told me that they had houndsmen all over the place within two miles of my bait so I'm thinkin' them bears are getting pushed around a lot right now. I agree with you guys in that hopefully, not all those bears are dead right now. I know most houndsmen/women run several bears and pick the best ones. I have a feeling that my son and I are going to have to hope for some to return in the archery only period. I did "sweeten" the bait a little and will post if it gets hit before the end of the general season. 

No offense to the houndsmen here, but getting the first day without dogs only 4 days before the training period ends in exchange for loosing two days at the end doesn't seem like a fair exchange. If I didn't / couldn't shoot a bow, I would be screwed. Just my 2 cents worth. I'm sure we all can agree to disagree on that one. I'm more or less venting.

Keep up the hope and maybe we all can still tag out.:evil:


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

$.02 - Keep baiting the spot and put another one out a quarter to a half mile +/- away if you have permission. Several years ago I spooked a distinctively marked sow from a bait opening afternoon. Bait was not hit for a few days but when it went active again it was never hit in the daylight. Judging from the tracks it was the same bear, though. My two other baits, one just under a quarter mile away and one about a mile away, were active daily for the rest of the season, usually in the daylight. Unfortunately by the same sow.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I had two baits go dead in red oak, one went a week before season, the second on wen, had bear hit by car 1/4 mile away same night, Next door hunters took a nice sow opening night, then a VERY good friend who lives up there set me on an active bait a mile away, 615pm sunday I had my first Bear, 200lb sow, ended up taking with rifle as 40 yard shot. .35 marlin 200 grn SP in shoulder, 15 feet was all she went! 
my baits are still inactive w/ bait on them, I suggest changing locations asap - FWIW ( first time bear hunter)


----------



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

Many people are experiencing dry spells on their bait. I had a bear hitting the bait every other day. The bait did not get hit from Sept. 11 thru Sept 16. The bait was hit on Sept 17 and 18th. Don't give up especially if you have multiple bears on one bait. My best bait site is the one above but it has a small bear coming in which I won't shoot.


----------



## Wishin' I was Fishin' (Sep 14, 2009)

Day four and the sweetening didn't do the trick - bait still cold. I scouted a new spot to bait at the end of the week along a major highway in hopes that the houndsmen/women don't haven't run that yet. By the weekend the general season is closed and we can focus on just the three days I have available to hunt during the archery period. I may set a new bait as suggested here, but just a couple hundred yards from the original spot. I will maybe just throw a brush blind together rather than try to move our ladder stand if it gets hit. Thanks for the advice on here..keep it coming. Good luck to all!


----------

